# Electrical usage of new fridge



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

Having to replace my fridge recently, I chose a 17 cubic foot Kenmore All Fridge (no freezer section). Having no freezer section means it does not have the heating element for the automatic defrost. Therefore it perhaps would be more economical to operate, making it attractive to off-gridders.

The Energyguide rating was 318 KWH yearly. I was wondering how actual usage would compare. 

I could not find amperage rating on the tags. The only rating was 5.5 amps at locked rotor status. I understood this would be maximum draw of the compressor at stall status.

I thought July would be a good time to test it. With temperature outside going as high as 95Â° F, and interior temperature going as high as 87Â° F it would be a good time to test for maximum usage.

The fridge was full and used by one person only. The door was opened regularly in a normal dayâs usage. I did not try to minimize the number of openings but the beer was in a different fridge. 

The temperature was set at about 35Â°.

I hooked up my UPM energy meter (similar to a Kill-A-Watt meter) for one week â July 19 to 26. 

Total of 168 hours in the week. 

Time connected (time the fridge was running), was 27 hours and 23 minutes or approximately 16% of the time. That would be less than 10 minutes per hour.

While running normally it drew approximately 100 watts. 

Maximum draw was 602 watts. This would be the momentary startup draw.

Total usage for the week was 3.11 KWH. At $0.15 the cost to operate was less than 50 cents for one week. Multiply that by 52 weeks, the cost would be less than $26.00 per annum â less than the Energyguide number.

There have been inquiries about using a bar fridge, or a converted chest freezer off grid. This might be a viable alternative.

Now to test my Igloo bar fridge! Will report back next week. Then I will test my 15 cubic foot chest freezer. I will retest the fridge after that.


----------

